# My office project.



## NiNe O (Nov 24, 2012)

decided to go with hardwood countertops, never done them before, don't think I'll be doing them again.


----------



## jakeubu (Nov 10, 2012)

They look good. What was so tough about them?


----------



## NiNe O (Nov 24, 2012)

the crap flooring I used was really tough to get tight. Big clamps, lots of glue and pounds of nails. Then sand for two weeks after work.


----------



## NiNe O (Nov 24, 2012)

reserved


----------



## jakeubu (Nov 10, 2012)

Looks great... I love the recessed lighting.


----------

